# Don_Bass Lawn Journal.



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Wats Up TLF?Well Here's My Lawn Journal, It's Not The Most Sophisticated Lawn Like Others But it's Hard & Honest Work. Still Lots To Do So Let's Start off With The Back Yard. Added Concrete,Irrigation system, Drainage System, Hybrid Bermuda Sod. It's Come a long ways. Front Yard Still Needs Some Work Like Leveling it out.












Then After A few weeks Scalped Sod



Picked up My 1st GreensMower John Deere 180B & 1st Cut With it. Year 2018






Some Pictures Of Front Yard From Last Year Season.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

This Year 2020 back yard is finally coming out of dormancy & Recovering From Celsius App


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Front Yard This 2020 Season, Hoc Currently @ 5/16"


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Picked Up A Toro Greensmaster 1600 Last Week Still Getting use to it.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Took The Hoc From 3/8 To a 5/16" in backyard need to level out yard


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

I have a power rake you can borrow.


----------



## Still learnin (Sep 9, 2017)

Very pretty place!


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> I have a power rake you can borrow.


Wat I need is some sand 😂


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Still learnin said:


> Very pretty place!


Thank you Kindly Sir.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Single Double Cut Today for the backyard, Need To Fertalize it soon.


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Don_Bass said:


> The_iHenry said:
> 
> 
> > I have a power rake you can borrow.
> ...


Hmu tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Don_Bass said:
> 
> 
> > The_iHenry said:
> ...


Sounds Good Bud


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Time For Some A/S Action.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

2020 PRG HOC @ 1/2.


----------



## mower_go_meow (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks great. The concrete edging in the backyard is really nice


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

mower_go_meow said:


> Looks great. The concrete edging in the backyard is really nice


Thank you kindly sir


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Fertilize PRG & Cut @ .50


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

Looking good brotha


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Super clean @Don_Bass! When do you usually spray out the rye in your area? Or do you just let mother nature due its thing?


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

The_iHenry said:


> Looking good brotha


Thank You Kindly


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Wiley said:


> Super clean @Don_Bass! When do you usually spray out the rye in your area? Or do you just let mother nature due its thing?


Thank You Kindly .This Is my 1st Time Doing it. Usually everyone one in my area let it die out.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Mowed The Front Lawn, & Semi Scalped The BackYard, Planning On Dethatching Soon & Level. Also Gonna Be Adding Pre Emergent Soon.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Last Cut Of The Season For PRG. Gonna Be Spraying It With MSM. Can't Wait For Bermuda Season.💪🏼


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Looking good man!! 
I like your concrete curbing a lot. The front tree with the curb and rock bed is awesome. I'm wanting to do that as well, but I'm not sure on the height of the curb yet. How high is yours above the dirt? How do you like mowing around it, and if it was flush with the dirt could you run the mower right on top of it to cut back on having to weed eat. I don't know if it would look right that low though.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

DeepC said:


> Looking good man!!
> I like your concrete curbing a lot. The front tree with the curb and rock bed is awesome. I'm wanting to do that as well, but I'm not sure on the height of the curb yet. How high is yours above the dirt? How do you like mowing around it, and if it was flush with the dirt could you run the mower right on top of it to cut back on having to weed eat. I don't know if it would look right that low though.


Thanks man! I believe it's just the standard height bro. in The front yard it's pretty flush with grass maybe like 2 inches below curb. In the backyard I have the grass a lot lower to curb. Just gotta be careful when you mow.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Detatched Back Lawn & scalped Lawn To 5/16 With The Jd.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Meanwhile.. The Bermuda Is Coming Out Of Dormancy Religiously In The Front Lawn HOC @ 3/8


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

BackYard Bermuda Is Starting To Green Up. & Filling In.


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Bermuda In The Front Is Starting To Green up As Well


----------



## Don_Bass (May 2, 2018)

Backyard Is Starting To Fill In & Green Up. HOC Set @ 5/16. Still Lots To Do..


----------

